# Campus Police Officer II Massachusetts College of Art and Design



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer II*
Massachusetts College of Art and Design 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* []
*Posted:* 12/22/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Company Description:*
Founded in 1873, MassArt is the first freestanding public college of art and design in the United States. The College excels in the education of professional artists, designers, and art educators and is an integral contributor to the cultural and intellectual life and creative economy of the Greater Boston region, the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, and beyond. Located in Boston's hub of arts and culture along the Avenue of the Arts, MassArt enrolls 2,000 students and offers a comprehensive range of undergraduate and graduate degrees in 18 disciplines, as well as continuing education and youth programs. 
MassArt strives to be a model of diversity and inclusion; the campus community reflects the layers of cultural and self-identity that proudly make up our region, nation, and world. We respect, value, and celebrate the strengths, characteristics, and perspectives of all and promote an inclusive environment that leverages the unique contributions of each individual, group, and organization into all aspects of our work.
Social inclusion at MassArt honors our commitment to diversity & inclusion by recognizing the integrity, contributions, strengths, and value of different cultural, language, and social groups. Social inclusion includes, but is not limited to, race/ethnicity, physical abilities/qualities, disability, gender, sexual orientation, age, religious beliefs, class, educational background, and employment category. 

*Job Description:*
General Statement of Duties and Responsibilities: 
Interacts and engages with the community, patrols campus buildings and adjacent areas; investigates crime or other incidents; restrains or arrests suspects when necessary; provides assistance to college, courts or grand juries in adjudication and/or prosecution of cases; determines actions to be taken on assignments; provides on-the-job training and coaching to subordinates personally or through referral to law enforcement educational programs; performs related administrative duties such as maintaining liaison with administrative personnel, conducting staff meetings, maintaining records, authorizing overtime, time off; preparing periodic reports, assign work to and review the performance of assigned personnel.
Salary: Grade 17, Step I, $52,906.22 annually (position is a unit position governed by the AFSCME collective bargaining unit).
Reports to: Deputy Chief

Supervises: 1-5 staff personnel
Examples of duties:

Supervise, assign work to and review the performance of assigned subordinate staff.
Conduct daily communications with subordinates to include inspection of the daily log, personnel, cruisers and equipment, as well as addressing any issues, situations or complaints.
Provide field-training for newly hired subordinates including police, security, dispatch and civilian when necessary. 
Ensure that calls for service are handled as promptly and efficiently as possible and not hesitate to personally handle calls if they become backlogged.
Review reports, provide necessary feedback to ensure accuracy and completeness.
Organize, plan and execute all event functions for the department (Commencement/Convocations, etc.).
Utilize the RAVE Alert system when necessary, and with understanding of the college's obligations under Clery.
Play an active role in emergency management efforts.
Actively participate in the development, training, and the review of policies and procedures for the department.
Provide feedback up the chain of command regarding officers under your command.
Establishing partnerships with students, faculty and staff. Engage with the community on a regular basis, attend community functions, and serve on a variety of committees, as needed.
Develop and present educational crime prevention programs for the community of all types including pamphlets, posters, social media, in-person presentations as well as checking security hardware and equipment such as alarms, fire doors, and emergency telephones to ensure they are in working order. 
Assist with department scheduling including overtime and details.
Perform related work as required.
Working conditions:

This position is designated in the role of an essential employee. 
Campus Police Officers work under exposure to injury resulting from dangerous weapons, physical and verbal abuse and adverse weather conditions; may operate motor vehicles at high speed for pursuit or emergency response purposes; work with people under physical and/or emotional stress; work alone in isolated or high-crime areas; walk and stand for prolonged periods of time; lift and carry heavy objects or people; may travel for job related purposes; and may be required to furnish private transportation for job-related travel for which mileage is reimbursed.
Ability to walk long hours alone both indoors and out under varying climate conditions.
Knowledge, Skills, Abilities:

Ability to motivate subordinates to work effectively
Ability to supervise, including planning and assigning work according to the nature of the job to be accomplished, the capabilities of subordinates and available resources; controlling work through periodic reviews and/or evaluations; determining subordinates' training needs and providing or arranging for such training; motivating subordinates to work effectively; determining the need for disciplinary action and either recommending or initiating disciplinary action
Working knowledge of police procedures and practices, fire prevention methods and the ability to recognize fire hazards.
Knowledge of the techniques, methods and procedures followed in the security of the MassArt community including students, staff and faculty.
Knowledge of interviewing and investigative techniques
Knowledge of the techniques of conducting employee performance evaluations
Knowledge of the principles and procedures of police administration
 Ability to communicate effectively and write concisely, to express thoughts clearly and develop ideas in logical order
Ability to exercise sound judgment; maintain calm manner in stressful situations; make decisions and act quickly in emergency/dangerous situations.
Ability to follow and provide effective oral and written instructions; ability to prepare written reports of investigation; ability to maintain accurate records.
Ability to apprehend law-breakers and follow cases through to prosecution.
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others
Ability to deal tactfully with others
Ability to interact with people who are under physical and/or emotional stress

*Requirements:*
In order to be certified as a law enforcement officer by the Peace Officer Standards and Training (POST) Commission in accordance with Chapter 6E of the Massachusetts General Laws, an individual must meet certain specified standards. 

Eligibility for certification as a law enforcement officer by the Police Officer Standards and Training Commission (POST C) after satisfying all requirements. 
Appointee must be eligible for appointment as a Special State Police Officer under chapter 22C, Section 63 of the Massachusetts General Laws
The candidate must be a U.S. citizen and at least 21 years old 
The candidate must possess a high school diploma or have passed the High School Equivalency Testing Program (HiSET), formally known as the GED

Ability to pass a pre-employment medical exam
Ability to pass an extensive background investigation. 
Is not listed in the national decertification index: IADLEST > Our Services > NDI > About NDI)
Must be able to successfully complete a psychological exam
Ability to obtain and maintain a MA License to Carry (LTC-A) 
Possession of a current and valid Massachusetts Class D motor vehicle operator's license
Ability to pass a drug and/or alcohol test.

*Additional Information:*
Please note MassArt does not provide:

Employment-based visa sponsorship or non-student exchange visitor visa sponsorship.
Reimbursement for travel.
Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) check relative to prior criminal convictions and pending cases, as well as Sex Offender Registry Information (SORI) checks relative to prior sexual offenses committed as an adult or juvenile will be conducted on the final candidate prior to an offer of employment. MassArt requires specific written authorization to conduct background checks. Failure to provide such authorization shall preclude your application from receiving further consideration.
As a condition of employment, you will be required to have received the COVID-19 vaccination or an approved exemption as of your start date. Details relating to demonstrating compliance with this requirement will be provided during the onboarding process.
MassArt provides equal employment opportunities to all employees and applicants for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender, gender identity or expression, age, sexual orientation, national origin, ancestry, disability, military status, genetic information, pregnancy or a pregnancy-related condition, or membership in any other legally protected class. MassArt complies with all applicable federal, state and local laws governing nondiscrimination in employment in every location in which the college operates. This policy applies to all terms and conditions of employment

*Application Instructions:*
In order to be considered for this position, you must upload the following documents:

Cover letter
Resume
3 Letters of Recommendation and Contact Information


----------

